# Street Fighter IV, bitches!



## DDDorian (Feb 11, 2009)

So this shit'll be out any day now, who's hyped?


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 11, 2009)

Me. 5 more days!


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 11, 2009)

Are you picking up any of the official sticks/pads? Capcom's Aussie distributor just went bankrupt so we won't be getting them for a while, so pissed.


----------



## Desi (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm getting the fight stick with it, not the tournament edition though. too expensive. I can't wait, I've been playing SF3, CAPvsSNK2 and Virtua Fighter 5 to tide me over.


----------



## Triple-J (Feb 11, 2009)

Can't wait for this from the looks of the previews it seems like they got everything right and difficulty well balanced.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Feb 11, 2009)

Me!! I love me some Street Fighter!


----------



## Randy (Feb 11, 2009)

^
Good. I hope you like losing, too.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Feb 11, 2009)

Randy said:


> ^
> Good. I hope you like losing, too.



Ahem.....You were no match for my Soul Caliber skills.


----------



## Randy (Feb 11, 2009)

Girls have smaller brains.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Feb 11, 2009)

Randy said:


> Girls have smaller brains.



My small brain still kicked your ass. And this game has Chun Li. You are toast.


----------



## Randy (Feb 11, 2009)

Had&#333;ken > Hyakuretsu kyaku


----------



## sami (Feb 11, 2009)

randy vs priestess. lots of lol's 

ya'll should tape a match and put it on youtube ^_^


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Feb 11, 2009)

sami said:


> randy vs priestess. lots of lol's
> 
> ya'll should tape a match and put it on youtube ^_^



The funny thing is he talks zero smack when we are actually playing. He sits there in silence.


----------



## Randy (Feb 11, 2009)

^
You're right. And that's because the whole time, I know I'm going to spit in your food when you're not looking. 

EDIT: This has gone horribly, OT.  

Back OT for a moment, it'll be neat to see Street Fighter done 3D the _right way_, for once.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Feb 11, 2009)

Street Fighter®

Thought this was neat to see where they were going with character designs and if they changed anything. Of course I have never seen most of these people but I am glad all the people from Turbo are in here.


----------



## Randy (Feb 11, 2009)

Oooh. I spy Dan and Akuma.


----------



## sakeido (Feb 11, 2009)

I ordered up a Hori stick and am pickin up SFIV the day it comes out... looks so sick! I heard Dan was actually a usable character now  I look forwards to busting out Gouken's mega hadouken. 



Desi said:


> I'm getting the fight stick with it, not the tournament edition though. too expensive. I can't wait, I've been playing SF3, CAPvsSNK2 and Virtua Fighter 5 to tide me over.



My God I've been playing a shitload of Capcom vs SNK 2 lately.. It really is my favorite fighting game of all time.. the best part of Capcom fighters (the mechanics!) with the best part of SNK fighters (the characters).


----------



## demontamer (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah....I'm excited!!!!
And with the guy on my avatar,I'm gonna crush all the Italian Fuckers that want to put up a fight with me ^_^


----------



## sami (Feb 11, 2009)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> The funny thing is he talks zero smack when we are actually playing. He sits there in silence.



That's because us guys know not to talk $hit in front of our women while playing. 



Randy said:


> Oooh. I spy Dan and Akuma.










YA-HOOOIE!!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 11, 2009)

YES YES AND YES 

All of my pathetic losses I suffered against every random Japanese will not go down in vain.


----------



## sami (Feb 11, 2009)

Does this have online functionality? I can see a 7s tourny forming here.


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 11, 2009)

^^Yep, there's online play, I don't know if it'll be as good as HD Remix but I expect it'll at least be close.



> Thought this was neat to see where they were going with character designs and if they changed anything. Of course I have never seen most of these people but I am glad all the people from Turbo are in here.



Not quite - everyone from Super Street Fighter 2 is there, as well as Akuma, Fei Long and Cammy, but no Deejay or T.Hawk. There's also Gen from the first game, Sakura, Rose and Dan from Alpha, the legendary SHENG LONG aka Gouken, and the boss character Seth. There's also four new characters - Crimson Viper, the spy chick, El Fuerte the luchador, Rufus the... fat guy, and Abel the French MMA guy who looks like Ryu on growth hormones.


----------



## Desi (Feb 12, 2009)

You know what would completely rule ass? If CAPCOM makes a new Rival Schools in the same art direction as SF4. A supped up Batsu and the gang would look absolutely killerific.


----------



## sami (Feb 12, 2009)

What? No Guy? Man, he was a cool character in the Alpha series.


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 12, 2009)

Just found out that the console-exclusive characters have to be unlocked in Arcade mode, and the extra colours and taunts need to be unlocked in Challenge mode. Not too bad.

Also, here's what's scheduled as far as DLC goes. First up, you'll be able to download thhe Champion Mode expansion for free, which adds these features:



> * Replay Mode - Record, upload, and download top matches to share with the Street Fighter IV community. Players can analyze top tiered fighters matches, leave voter feedback for others, and share their own triumphant victories.
> * New Points System - Two new points systems to measure your skill (Championship and Tournament Points)
> * Enhanced Tournament Matching System - Skill level matching system offers improved tournament match making for beginners and mid-level players. Competitors earn Grade Points (GP) to earn entry into more advanced tournaments.



There's also the extra costume packs, which go for 320 Microsoft Points or $3.99US on the Playstation Store:



> * 2/17 - Brawler Pack DLC Pack will include alternate costumes for: Zangeif, E.Honda, Rufus, El Furete, and Abel.
> * 2/24 - Femme Fatale Pack will include alternate costumes for: Chun-Li, Cammy, Sakura, Rose, and C.Viper.
> * 3/3 - Shoruken Pack will include alternate costumes for: Ryu, Ken, Akuma, Gouken, and Dan.
> * 3/10 - Shadowloo Pack will include alternate costumes for: Seth, M.Bison, Sagat, Balrog, and Vega.
> * 3/17 - Classic Pack will include alternate costumes for: Guile, Dhalsim, Fei-Long, Blanka, and Gen.



If you pre-ordered the Collectors' Edition of SF4 you get the Brawler Pack costumes for free.



Desi said:


> You know what would completely rule ass? If CAPCOM makes a new Rival Schools in the same art direction as SF4. A supped up Batsu and the gang would look absolutely killerific.



Batsu is in the Tatsunoko vs Capcom game for the Wii, but that'll probably never be released outside of Japan so you'll need a modded Wii to play it.



sami said:


> What? No Guy? Man, he was a cool character in the Alpha series.



I'm more pissed that they haven't included a single character from SF3, not even Alex. Oh well, I dig most of the new characters, especially Crimson Viper, so I guess I'll live.


----------



## sami (Feb 13, 2009)

SF3 had some impressive character animation, especially Elena's. I was wow'd which doesn't happen that often!


----------



## mustang-monk (Feb 14, 2009)

my mate at work got it he says its awesome


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 14, 2009)

Played this today - you won't be disappointed (except maybe in Dan's English voice, what the hell)



sami said:


> SF3 had some impressive character animation, especially Elena's. I was wow'd which doesn't happen that often!



Yeah, a 3rd Strike HD Remix would reign supreme, but it'd take forever to make.


----------



## forelander (Feb 17, 2009)

So this should be out, and I'm excited. Is it good? Tell me it's good. I wish the pc release was sooner, I may have to settle for the ps3 version.


----------



## sakeido (Feb 17, 2009)

Just found out it doesn't come out for a couple days in Canada, apparently


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 17, 2009)

Got Mine. 

Looks like Ryu is better than Ken this time around.


----------



## forelander (Feb 18, 2009)

I got it! For PS3. I haven't played street fighter since SFII hyper on megadrive. This game is way more complicated than I recall. Also, the dude at EB said they'd have the sticks in late march.


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 18, 2009)

So far I have everyone unlocked except for Gouken and Seth.


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 18, 2009)

I just wanna say, fuck Seth. This guy makes Gill from SF3 seem like Dan from... well, any game


----------



## sami (Feb 18, 2009)

[myspacevid]52226330[/myspacevid]

This almost made me $*&&#37; bricks. I wanna play so bad, but it looks like the old school characters have skin colored water bags attached to their bodies.


----------



## forelander (Feb 18, 2009)

It's awesome. It occurs to me that I'm incredibly terrible though, I can't even beat the computer on medium : \..


----------



## Shinto (Feb 18, 2009)

forelander said:


> It's awesome. It occurs to me that I'm incredibly terrible though, I can't even beat the computer on medium : \..


+1.
It's still awesome though.


----------



## sakeido (Feb 19, 2009)

Zangief under CPU control is fucking ridiculous. If a person was tuning me up that bad, no problem, but the computer has a physic reaction time. I thought Seth was way, way easier than Zangief was. I also hate playing this game with the 360 controller..


----------



## forelander (Feb 19, 2009)

Rufus and Seth give me the shits. And I'm now playing on easy, and it's still too hard . I'm only just beginning to understand how all the meter's and ex moves and shit work, but I think the trick is in mastering focus moves and focus cancelling. Which tbh, I have absolutely no idea how to do.


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 19, 2009)

It all depends who you're playing as, of course. If you're playing as someone like El Fuerte then Zangief is gonna fuck your shit up (thanks Max!), CPU or not. Of course, you don't buy these games for the single-player, so outside of unlocking everyone it doesn't really matter about how cheap it is.


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 19, 2009)

OMG I want this. Now.


----------



## sakeido (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't understand  I am fucking horrible at this game. I am worse at this game than I was at Capcom vs SNK 2 when I first started. I lose basically every match against a human opponent. Every move seems to have disadvantage on block, nothing I can do is safe, for some reason I can never punish other people's attacks, I really have no idea what the fuck is wrong with me. Maybe its because I never actually played any Street Fighter games for more than maybe $2 at the arcade in my entire 22 year existence. But seriously - I suck at this game, so so bad.


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 20, 2009)

Well you're playing on the 360 pad aren't you? That'd be half the problem right there. Also, online play is good but definitely not as good as HD Remix, so that could be a factor. I trust that you've gone through all the challenges for whichever character you're maining?

Just noticed something neat for PS3 players - by playing online I somehow unlocked a SAIKYOU-RYU shirt for that Home thing. Dan reigns supreme!


----------



## sakeido (Feb 20, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Well you're playing on the 360 pad aren't you? That'd be half the problem right there. Also, online play is good but definitely not as good as HD Remix, so that could be a factor. I trust that you've gone through all the challenges for whichever character you're maining?
> 
> Just noticed something neat for PS3 players - by playing online I somehow unlocked a SAIKYOU-RYU shirt for that Home thing. Dan reigns supreme!



I can pull out everything but Ultras without any problems.. and the Ultra, lately I switched to Akuma so his is pretty easy to do, but I can never land the qcf, qcf + PPP ones when I need to. I'll get a nice crumple stun and then just whiff completely. 
But I can do all my moves. I just can't kill anybody.. I keep playing it like CvS2 and all the same moves that worked so well in that game like Ken's low roundhouse just aren't very good in SFIV.. and I'm not used to the reduced amount of block stun, either, so whereas in CvS it is pretty generous, in SFIV in the middle of every combo I'll try and pull out a punch and end up getting rocked for a few more hits. 
I just suck at the game. I don't play online yet, I've just been getting demolished by my little brother. I ordered a Hori stick but it hasn't come in yet


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ken and I have been playing for a few days (I'm up in PA/NJ for funeral-related stuff this weekend so no SF for a few days for me ) on live and other than the occasional lag during matches it's been beast. I've had some total whup-ass games over him (eat that perfect, biznatch! ) and then I've been demolished completely by his uber-cheap zangief "I'm going to pile drive your face until you're twitching on the ground!!!!" action so I say overall it's pretty fun!  My only complaint is that trying to find people in match-making sucks total ass because 80% of all open lobbies I try joining just tell me the game is full or that I couldn't connect and the connections are always gray and flashing instead of green or even yellow.  Not sure if PS3 folks are having that issue too or if it is just 360-related but if anyone knows a trick to get better connection access to games because I toggled the setting for "find match by stability" and still get nothing good.  If they can fix that Matt will be a happy boy!


----------



## sakeido (Feb 20, 2009)

Zangief is the bane of my existence.. I can't beat him to save my life. It was nice when my bro tried to piledrive me for the KO and instead I hit him with a full power wrath of the raging demon and annihilated him  but that is the exception.. usually the matches are very one sided 

My stick just came in too! Hopefully now the game will be more fun for me  I might be down to play this weekend Matt, I've got you in my Live friends.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 21, 2009)

Loving it myself. Except the whole, R2 trigger fiddly thing can't do Sagat's fake kick properly. Gotta get me a stick. 

And Seth ain't that bad.


----------



## Desi (Feb 21, 2009)

Dan is pretty vicious in this game. I've always loved Dan and all his low tier-ness in the alpha series, but he can hold his own this time around. Dan tha' fuckin' MAN!!!


----------



## Shinto (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't have a problem connecting with people most of the time, it's just that most of the connections are so shitty (most of the hosts don't even have a red bar indicating their connection ). I'm playing on a PS3 btw.

I have beat a couple of people online, but lately I've been getting my ass kicked by the average Joe using Ryu/Ken/Akuma/Sagat.


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 22, 2009)

All characters = unlocked \m/


----------



## forelander (Feb 22, 2009)

Can anyone tell me, in the trial challenges, how the fuck to do cancels? I'm playing as sakura and in the first challenge it has "-> med punch -> hodouken" and I can't get the hodouken to register. What exactly am I meant to be doing and how do I cancel the med punch into the hodouken?


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 22, 2009)

Cancelling is just a matter of inputting the command for the second move before the animation for the first move ends. Some moves are easier to cancel than others, but it's mostly just a matter of getting a feel for the animation frames of each move. You can also use the focus to cancel a move and then cancel the focus with a dash, which can then be chained into another move. It takes roughly half a bar of super to do, but it's worth figuring out.


----------



## sakeido (Feb 22, 2009)

forelander said:


> Can anyone tell me, in the trial challenges, how the fuck to do cancels? I'm playing as sakura and in the first challenge it has "-> med punch -> hodouken" and I can't get the hodouken to register. What exactly am I meant to be doing and how do I cancel the med punch into the hodouken?



Enter it all in one go as fast as you can. And keep up with the challenges for sure, those help out so much.. try and clear all five levels. The harder combos may seem flashy but you'll use them more often than you'd think and they are a pretty crazy mix of links and cancels. Links are different - for those, you hit the button to activate the next move during the hit stun from the previous move, cancels you just input as fast as you possibly can. 

To get a better feel for cancels, do Ken's challenges.. the shoryuken -> shoryuppa cancel is one of the most common ones I do.

I finally figured this game out too and can actually play it well now  fierce punch and fierce kick are nowhere near as useful as they were in CvS2


----------



## forelander (Feb 23, 2009)

Ok I tried doing it as fast as possible to no avail already, I guess I'll try do it faster when I play later : \


----------



## sami (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Shinto (Feb 23, 2009)

^


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 23, 2009)

Terminology FAQ, Move FAQ, Unlockable FAQ, Random FAQ. ***Possible Spoilers*** - Street Fighter IV Message Board for Xbox 360 - GameFAQs

I helped compile this thread. So hopefully this helps:

Or for Ryu users, here's a guide I compiled:

Ryu Thread - Street Fighter IV Message Board for PlayStation 3 - GameFAQs


----------



## SamSam (Feb 23, 2009)

I was a fucking god at Capcom beat em ups. Seen the videos for the new one, but no console here...


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Feb 23, 2009)

Just got it today.  I played for a while on Medium and realized I suck with this on a system other than Super Nintendo.  I can do the moves perfect in training but in the match....well that is a different story all together.


----------



## Shinto (Feb 24, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Terminology FAQ, Move FAQ, Unlockable FAQ, Random FAQ. ***Possible Spoilers*** - Street Fighter IV Message Board for Xbox 360 - GameFAQs
> 
> I helped compile this thread. So hopefully this helps:
> 
> ...


I have no clue what they're saying.
Pokes and footsies = weak punch/kick right?
And wtf is DP and AA?


----------



## sakeido (Feb 24, 2009)

Pokes vary from character to character. Generally it is your fastest long range attack, that doesn't necessarily do a lot of damage, and doesn't leave you open to a big counterattack. For instance, as Ken, his pokes are F+MK and crouching MK.

Footsie is poking and maneuvering in such a way that you stay outside a character's most dangerous range. As an example, you need to play footsie with Zangief so that you don't get piledriven to death since his command throw has priority over absolutely everything and will destroy you. But since it has a short range, you stay outside and use fireballs, low pokes, etc. so he can't toss your ass.

DP = double penetration. Or dragon punch. That's Ryu/Ken/Akuma/Sakura's big uppercut. It can also refer to the motion used to do that move (F, D, DF). Reverse dragon punch is B, D, DB (Fei Long's kick).

Which brings us to AA. This is an anti-air attack. The best examples are the dragon punches that Ryu and those guys have. Fei Long's flaming kick is also an AA, many character's crouching fierce is an AA, etc. These attacks are designed to hit an opponent that is jumping in towards you. Good anti-airs have very high priority so that they will beat an aerial attack without you taking any damage. Bad anti-airs (like Ken's fierce shoryuken) will trade hits with an aerial attack, good ones (like Ken's MP shoryuken) will knock them out of the air and let you set up on the ground again.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Feb 26, 2009)

I hate the freaking Dragon Punch. Especially since I play with an aerial dependent character.


----------



## Shinto (Mar 1, 2009)

I feel like I'm getting the hang of this... on Friday, my BP was near 0, and now its close to 900.


----------



## forelander (Mar 14, 2009)

Anyone using sticks? What sticks, and where are you getting them from? The mad catz sticks are ridiculously priced on ebay (>400 US for the tournament) and shipping is also ridiculous from people willing to ship to Aus. Suggestions?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 14, 2009)

I love the graphics they have for this one, its like their old but all shiny and kickass and new at the same time!


----------



## DDDorian (Mar 14, 2009)

forelander said:


> Anyone using sticks? What sticks, and where are you getting them from? The mad catz sticks are ridiculously priced on ebay (>400 US for the tournament) and shipping is also ridiculous from people willing to ship to Aus. Suggestions?



If you're not familiar with any of the different sticks out there, arcade or console, then you might as well just grab one of the Hori EX2 sticks (there's a whole bunch for 360, including Virtua Fighter and Soul Calibur ones, aside from decals they're all the same) and then decide whether the higher-quality sticks are worth shelling out for. The EX2s and all three Mad Catz sticks are quite easily modded too, if you're willing to get into that sort of thing.


----------



## forelander (Mar 14, 2009)

What's good for ps3 if you happen to know? I think the hori SF3 is the equivalent of the EX2 on ps3, yeah? Right now I'm considering a hori FS3 and maybe modding it later if it's worth it. You know any Aus stores that sell sticks? It's a pain in the arse, ideally I'd just go buy one of the mad catz arcade sticks but nooooo we only made about 5 of them. And Australia gets none.


----------



## sakeido (Mar 14, 2009)

I use a Hori EX2 on my 360. I would think the PS3 version is just as good.. or bad. Mine needs to be reconnected pretty frequently since it will just stop working, and the down-left switch is a little touchy and doesn't like to work if you go left then down-left.. you need to go down then down-left. But it is still 10,000 times better than playing on a gamepad of any kind.


----------



## DDDorian (Mar 15, 2009)

forelander said:


> What's good for ps3 if you happen to know? I think the hori SF3 is the equivalent of the EX2 on ps3, yeah? Right now I'm considering a hori FS3 and maybe modding it later if it's worth it. You know any Aus stores that sell sticks? It's a pain in the arse, ideally I'd just go buy one of the mad catz arcade sticks but nooooo we only made about 5 of them. And Australia gets none.




Yeah, the FS3 is essentially the same thing. It feels a bit different (the buttons have a different shape and the stick doesn't have much "give") but it has just as much band for the buck as the EX2 (well, it did, they're all $150 at a minimum now, thanks Capcom!) My personal suggestion, even as just a stop-gap to getting a stick, would be to grab one of the replica Saturn USB pads off ebay - they're both cheaper and better-built than the Mad Catz pads and, because they use USB, you can use 'em on PC too if you feel the need.


----------



## forelander (Mar 16, 2009)

Well for now I've ordered and FS3, hopefully it's actually in stock at the place I ordered it. If I'm into sticks I'll upgrade the stick and the buttons or maybe the official ones will have actual availability by then.


----------



## forelander (Mar 20, 2009)

My FS3 came, now I just have to adjust to it, since I'm competely useless right now. Just when I was getting used to focus cancelling etc with a control pad too.


----------



## sami (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Shinto (Mar 25, 2009)

sami said:


>


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 9, 2009)

Has anyone actually payed close attention to the remixed themes?

How awesome they are... 


























...Ryu gets two remixes  while others get none.


----------



## Shinto (Apr 17, 2009)

forelander said:


> My FS3 came, now I just have to adjust to it, since I'm competely useless right now. Just when I was getting used to focus cancelling etc with a control pad too.


Is it holding up well? I need a stick soon, since the R2 of my Dual Shock 3 is getting flimsy.
Have you modded it yet/are you thinking of doing it?


----------



## forelander (Apr 17, 2009)

It's holding up decently, but in the long run I can see the stick being a problem, it's already starting to feel a little spongy to me, though it still works fine, just feels different to when I bought it. Could be I only broke it in . If it continues like that though, I'll likely upgrade the stick. Buttons seem fine. I don't play enough for it to be a major concern though, you might want to look into a hrap3 or something a bit sturdier.


----------



## Shinto (Apr 17, 2009)

forelander said:


> It's holding up decently, but in the long run I can see the stick being a problem, it's already starting to feel a little spongy to me, though it still works fine, just feels different to when I bought it. Could be I only broke it in . If it continues like that though, I'll likely upgrade the stick. Buttons seem fine. I don't play enough for it to be a major concern though, you might want to look into a hrap3 or something a bit sturdier.


Is the HRAP3 much better than the FS3? This is my first stick, and I haven't started researching until last week...
EDIT: would you mod the HRAP3 too in the long run?


----------



## forelander (Apr 17, 2009)

So far as I know the HRAP3 is all sanwa partsm which is about as good as it gets. I'm sure you could mod colours and specific things to taste, but in terms of quality I think the HRAP3's start fairly high.


----------



## Shinto (Apr 17, 2009)

forelander said:


> So far as I know the HRAP3 is all sanwa partsm which is about as good as it gets. I'm sure you could mod colours and specific things to taste, but in terms of quality I think the HRAP3's start fairly high.


Oh really? I've only heard good things about Sanwa parts.


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 17, 2009)

From memory, the HRAP3 isn't made entirely with legit Sanwa stuff but allthe parts can be directly swapped with the real Sanwa stuff.


----------



## Shinto (Apr 25, 2009)

Anyone here win any tournaments yet? I've only won 3 so far...


----------



## forelander (May 20, 2009)

Any one use C Viper that can tell me how the fuck to combo out of a seismic hammer? I've seen SH->TK->flame kick->ultra, but I can't even SH-> flame kick or SH->TK, is there anything special I should know (like can I only combo from EX SH, do I have to FADC, any timing tricks)?


----------



## DDDorian (May 20, 2009)

I see your edit there Are you sure they're actually connecting with the seismo hammer? (It's te ground pound attack, yeah?) I'm pretty sure they're cancelling the seismo hammer into other moves, but I'm not a Viper player so I don't know.


----------



## forelander (May 20, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> I see your edit there Are you sure they're actually connecting with the seismo hammer? (It's te ground pound attack, yeah?) I'm pretty sure they're cancelling the seismo hammer into other moves, but I'm not a Viper player so I don't know.



 I had thunder knuckle stuck in my head, then went and played and it was seismo hammer. The SH connects, and they use it to start a juggle, I got the timing for SH -> Fierce TK and SH-> flame kick, can't get SH->TK->FK yet though. 



0:47 in is a good example - EX SH->FK->TK, I think there's a high jump between the EX SH and the FK. 4:35 has SH->FK->ultra. I think the high jump before the FK is the trick, I can't find the video I was thinking of with the TK before the flame kick so I'm guessing the trick is the "super jump cancelling" I never heard of until I read some of those youtube comments.


----------



## DDDorian (May 20, 2009)

Ah yeah, that's what I meant by "cancelling", shoulda been more specific. Basically, the moment you connect with SH, cancel into a super jump and then cancel out of that with the FK. I imagine you'll have more success the closer you are when you hit 'em with the SH so they can't block-stun you.


----------



## Shinto (May 20, 2009)

forelander said:


> 0:47 in is a good example - EX SH->FK->TK, I think there's a high jump between the EX SH and the FK.


Keep in mind that Ken was against the wall... I don't use Viper though, so maybe you can do the following combo without using the wall.

Hopefully I'm not the only one in the thread with a PS3?


----------



## DDDorian (May 20, 2009)

Nah. forelander has one too

I play 360 myself but mine has some, uhh, "special upgrades" that prevent me from playing online. Probably for the best, the lag out here would eat me alive.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 20, 2009)

I posted a ton of C.Viper stuff on gamefaqs but... 

It's all about Super Jump Canceling. And remember the old Tiger Knee motion? Yeah that applies here. 

C.Viper Thread - Street Fighter IV Message Board for PlayStation 3 - GameFAQs

All there. Hope that helps.

...shame I didn't spend time with her enough, I'm refining my Ryu (no Daigo bandwagoning though ).

I have it on PS3... except I haven't connected online, and lately playing Gundam Musou 2 more.


----------



## Shinto (May 20, 2009)

Do you Aussies have any trouble playing with Americans (in terms of connection)?


----------



## forelander (May 20, 2009)

The match up system is so goddamn terrible it's ridiculous. I'm likely going to get the pc version just so I can actually play online properly. On ps3 you can't filter by country or view a full list of game lobbies, you get about 3 choices for matches with random countries at a time, it's pretty much unplayable for me. 

Thanks for the viper tips


----------



## Shinto (May 20, 2009)

forelander said:


> The match up system is so goddamn terrible it's ridiculous. I'm likely going to get the pc version just so I can actually play online properly. On ps3 you can't filter by country or view a full list of game lobbies, you get about 3 choices for matches with random countries at a time, it's pretty much unplayable for me.
> 
> Thanks for the viper tips


Just play on arcade mode and kick anyone that has less than a 3 bars connection.


----------



## forelander (May 20, 2009)

OK what does XX mean in that thread and what exactly do you mean by the tiger knee motion? I assume you place the down up for the super jump in the middle of other move strings somehow but I don't quite follow. For EX seismo -> SJ cancel -> flame kick for example, I do

f,df,d PP->d, uf-> d, db, b K

What exactly in that string to you replace with the tiger knee motion?



Shinto said:


> Just play on arcade mode and kick anyone that has less than a 3 bars connection.



No one ever has more than 3 bars. Ever. I've had one or two people play me with higher but since I can't filter by country those are few and far between.


----------



## Shinto (May 20, 2009)

XX = cancel to (I think)
Tiger Knee motion = everyone says it's D, DF, F, UF, but I'm not sure


----------



## forelander (May 20, 2009)

Shinto said:


> XX = cancel to (I think)
> Tiger Knee motion = everyone says it's D, DF, F, UF, but I'm not sure



Thanks. I know the motion but I'm not sure where to put it in that move, I think it's instead of doing d,u for the jump you do tiger knee for it so it's a smoother motion?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 21, 2009)

EX Seismo XX SJC by D, DB, B, UF+Kick (based on the old Tiger Knee motion)

Alternative:

EX Seismo XX SJC by D, UF, F, DF, D, DB, B+Kick (flowing motion)

It's fiddly as hell on a pad.


----------



## forelander (May 21, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> EX Seismo XX SJC by D, DB, B, UF+Kick (based on the old Tiger Knee motion)
> 
> Alternative:
> 
> ...



So with the first one you actually input the flame kick before the jump yeah? So its

EX seismo (DP motion + PP) -> QCB -> UF + K ?

That's crazy talk! I'll give it a shot tonight, though I can get the second one happening sometimes already.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 21, 2009)

forelander said:


> So with the first one you actually input the flame kick before the jump yeah? So its
> 
> EX seismo (DP motion + PP) -> QCB -> UF + K ?
> 
> That's crazy talk! I'll give it a shot tonight, though I can get the second one happening sometimes already.


 
Yeah tell me about it... but Capcom have been using this bug for ages. 

MVC2 Cable's Instant Air Hyper Viper Beam uses this motion. Very important for Cable users. 

SF4 Cammy's Instant Air Cannon Strike (the dive kick) uses the exact motion Viper does. It's used for combos. 

Akuma from any version (non CVS2 with SNK Grooves that don't require low jump) can jump and immediately Air Fireball using this motion. 

This works on all Air Hurricane kicks too.


----------



## forelander (May 21, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> This works on all Air Hurricane kicks too.



OH so that's how people jump and immediately hurricane kick? I just assumed they were insanely fast . Sweet, thanks.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 21, 2009)

Yeah, practice and you'll be amazed at the results. 

Sure Cammy's Tiger Knee Dive combos suck at damage, but looks mighty impressive.


----------



## forelander (Jun 3, 2009)

So does anyone have a list of all these little button tricks I can use? For example, today I figured out with Cammy you can cancel a drill kick thing into her super by doing the motion for two drill kicks in a row, i.e. 

d,df,f+k, d,df,f+k

Not sure if it translate to ultras / other characters with similar movement motions (thinking of cancelling hadouken's->ultras with ryu for example). There's also the little trick of using the release of a button to trigger a move, so Cammy;s cancel can be done as 

d,df,f+k (hold kick),d,df,f + release kick. 

There's shitloads of these little things that aren't explicitly stated anywhere, everyone just seems to know them, is there a list of them shits anywhere?


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 3, 2009)

Those are just chain/target combos aren't they? I don't know of any lists offhand but check the Shoryuken wiki/forums, I know they're in there and can be found without much hassle.


----------



## forelander (Jun 3, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Those are just chain/target combos aren't they? I don't know of any lists offhand but check the Shoryuken wiki/forums, I know they're in there and can be found without much hassle.



No it's not the chain or combo that I'm interested in, it's knowing what I can get away with in terms of what I have to press to get the combo happening. So I'm doing the trial and it says "drill kick, super combo." So silly me is trying to do

d,df,f+k, (d,df,f)x2 + k. Which is pretty much not gonna happen fast enough for that cancel to work. I play around and find instead of that I can do 

d,df,f+k, d,df,f+k and get the same result. My question is, is there a list of those little short cuts anywhere? The other popular one which came up with C. Viper is for moves beginning with a jump of some kind you can do tack an U on the end of the string and have the special begin as soon as the jump starts. So air born hurricane kick can be done
d,db,b,fu+k rather than U,d,db,b+k.
Airborne hadouken can be done d,df,f,fu+p. How the hell was I supposed to know that? Like I said, is there a list of the shortcuts I can take anywhere, coz some of the trials got about 1000x easier when I discovered that trick with Cammy today.


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah I know what you meant. The technical term for a specific series of attacks that cancel frames when combined, allowing you to skip certain button presses, is "chain combos". I figured there'd be a list on the Shoryuken wiki as they list every other fucking thing, but no dice. If you ask about 'em in regards to a specific character on the forums you'll get answers though, no sweat.

I've actually weaned myself off SFIV in order to prepare for BlazBlue. Turned it on just now and my El Fuerte blows


----------



## forelander (Jun 3, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Turned it on just now and my El Fuerte blows



That's ok, everyones El Fuerte blows.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 3, 2009)

forelander said:


> That's ok, everyones El Fuerte blows.



That's Spanish for "The Fuerte".


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 3, 2009)

forelander said:


> That's ok, everyones El Fuerte blows.



Obviously not a Blanka player then


----------



## Shinto (Jun 3, 2009)

Blankas are lame.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 3, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Yeah I know what you meant. The technical term for a specific series of attacks that cancel frames when combined, allowing you to skip certain button presses, is "chain combos". I figured there'd be a list on the Shoryuken wiki as they list every other fucking thing, but no dice. If you ask about 'em in regards to a specific character on the forums you'll get answers though, no sweat.
> 
> I've actually weaned myself off SFIV in order to prepare for BlazBlue. Turned it on just now and my El Fuerte blows


 
Regarding the terms, there's the term buffering as well (eg Ryu's Crouch Foward combo/buffer to Fireball). Drill to Super is a Super Cancel (Cammy's Drill to Super is QCF+K, QCF+K, quickly). 

The SRK forums are where it's at, same with the wiki stuff. I actually posted threads on gamefaqs for most of the characters (crossed referenced from SRK along with and my own notes too) like the Viper thread. Let me know if you want them. 

But yeah, Im on the same boat as DDDorian... waiting for Blazblue. But DDDorian, check out Densetsu No Otaku's and Tetsu's Fuerte for some inspiration . 

My Viper is utter garbage nowadays, though I'm only concentrating on Ryu for a tournament in September, which explains a bit .


EDIT:

forlander; what you're looking for is a Systems FAQ. No official FAQ exists for SF4 yet (as far as I know, there's that Prima guide, but most people think it's crap), but here's links to the CvS2 Systems data:

http://www.gamefaqs.com/console/ps2/file/516510/15064

http://www.gamefaqs.com/console/ps2/file/516510/24355

It's for a different game, but the mechanics and explainations are the same. Buffering is the big one to watch out for, as it's been in every 2D fighting game in existence sans Mortal Kombat. Each character has normal attacks that can buffer to Specials/Supers, but you cannot buffer to Ultras (except from a well timed Jump attack, which doesn't really count). Character specific. 

Damage scaling is another important factor, because it's severe in this game. The more hits per combo, the damage factor decreases a percentage per subsequent hit. Big combos can do jack-all damage (unless you're Sagat or Gouken). 

Juggle properties. Understand what move leads to juggle state. Important for Combos (Bison's Jump Strong to Ultra). 

Things to watch out for in SF4:

Reversals = when a special move gains reversal properties, it gains the ability to Armour Break. 

Counter Hits = changes the properties of a special move. For Example, Ken CH a Shoryuken, then Focus Cancel to Ultra, the FULL Ultra will register. 

Focus Attack Dash Cancel = the game's biggest gimmick a la Guilty Gear Roman Cancel. Cancel a Normal/Special move into a Focus/Dash. Ground Specials only so no Air Hurricane cancels. Exploit this with Ryu and Sagat. 

Everything else is just a bunch of testing that players do (hence the SRK forums). Again a lot of things are character specific so let me know if you want the character threads.


----------



## forelander (Jun 4, 2009)

Can you link me to one of the charge characters threads please? Guile or bison would be sweet. Also discovered last night that you can do the dragon punch as DF,DF+P wtf. Add that to the list of ridiculous things that you can do to make moves happen. I was after a list of things like that, so I know what's possible and can figure out some more combos on my own rather than just read a list. Like today, since finding the super cancel trick with Cammy I found I can hadouken / shoryuken -> super cancel with Ryu and Ken easily, which is sweet. 

Most of the other stuff in the bottom of your post I already knew about, I'm just looking for some very specific tips I guess for input string buffering/shortcuts. Right now, I especially want it for charge characters, coz if there's a way I can cancel one charge move into another without recharging it'd make life easier.


----------



## Shinto (Jun 4, 2009)

forelander said:


> Most of the other stuff in the bottom of your post I already knew about, I'm just looking for some very specific tips I guess for input string buffering/shortcuts. Right now, I especially want it for charge characters, coz if there's a way I can cancel one charge move into another without recharging it'd make life easier.


I don't play with charge characters, but to do Headbutt -> Ultra with Balrog, you input D(B/F) -> UB instead of just up so you'll have the Ultra charged by the time you come down.
If you knew that already then disregard my post.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 4, 2009)

Bison:

Bison Thread - Street Fighter IV Message Board for PlayStation 3 - GameFAQs

Guile:

Guile Thread - Street Fighter IV Message Board for Xbox 360 - GameFAQs

A bit old, but there's lots of vital parts. As you can tell, I slowly lost interest as the threads progressed. 

The shortcuts are character specific. And Viper is the biggest example of this. 

Shinto's right with the Balrog charge. That is actually mandatory for all Balrog players. 

For charge super cancels: EG Balrog again, Hold B, F+Punch (Dash Punsh), B, F+Punch (Super). You can super cancel off his Turn Punch too. 

Guile's Somersault Super cancel is the same premise, but different command. Hold DB, UF+Kick (somersault), DB, UF+Kick (super). Or you can roll the motion on the initial somersault (Hold DB, D, DF, F, UF+Kick, DB, UF+Kick). Then add an Ultra at the end (charge during the Super). 

Somersault XX FADC to Ultra is a lot harder, but it's in the Guile thread somewhere. 

Vega's DF+Roundhouse to EX Izuna juggle requires to charge DF, then U+3K. 

The trick is to maintain your charge (DB) as much as you can. Say you land a Scissor Kick, hold DB straight away when it comes out, which makes Scissor Kick XX FADC, Crouch Forward XX Scissor Kick possible. 

Also a general quick shortcut to Tapping moves (Electricity, Hand Slaps etc), use the "Piano" method. Press Light Punch, then Meduim, then Heavy, then desired strength (4 taps needed). 

Also something to note:

Armour Cancels or EX Kara Cancels:

All EX Special moves with Armour porperties: when these moves get hit during their armour state can be canceled into an Ultra. The moves are:

Abel's EX Change of Direction (rekkas)
Zangief's EX Russian Bear Grab (360 kick then he walks forward)
El Fuerte's EX Habanero Dash
Balrog's EX Dash anything

The window is tight, but it's good to know. 

The Tiger Knee shortcuts were kinda accidental. Air Hurricane was the first known way. Then Akuma came along and instant Air Fireballed everyone to death.  Everything just kinda evolved from there. 

The general rule of thumb is that every QC, HC and even DP move that can be done while jumping, can be Tiger Knee'd in the air. Dhalsim's Instant air Teleports are vital with his Ultra and general mixup game.


----------



## Shinto (Jun 4, 2009)

> Also a general quick shortcut to Tapping moves (Electricity, Hand Slaps etc), use the "Piano" method. Press Light Punch, then Meduim, then Heavy, then desired strength (4 taps needed).


Can I do EX moves using the piano method also?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 4, 2009)

Shinto said:


> Can I do EX moves using the piano method also?


 
First Correction, the Piano method requires 5 taps not 4. Sorry for that. 

On that note, yes EX Moves can be done the same way, then last input needs 2 buttons: Light, Medium, Heavy, Light, Medum+Heavy (or Light+Medium). 

Either that or mash 3k on a pad as fast as you can. 

This is important for Chun-Li especially. Crouch Short x3 XX EX Lightning Legs or Dash to EX Lightning.


----------



## forelander (Jul 10, 2009)

It's out on PC, been playing online more lately. All I can say is fuck flowchart Kens, Ryus and run awau Akumas. Been maining Balrog, actually starting to get a feel for charge characters now.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 10, 2009)

I guess that's why I'm a bit disillusioned with playing online. 

Some dude from Gamefaqs makes a flowchart Ken in response to all the crappy Ken players and it all a downard spiral from there. 

It's still cool though because they're easy to beat (before they drop/quit). Offline arcade or tournaments for me any day of the week. 

And Balrog eats Shotos easy. Turn Around Punch kills Air Fireball Akumas.


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 10, 2009)

So the online scene for the PC version isn't much better than on the consoles, then? Dayum.

I've pretty much lost interest now that BlazBlue's out (and Accent Core Plus, and KOF98:UM, and KOFXII soon).


----------



## forelander (Jul 10, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> So the online scene for the PC version isn't much better than on the consoles, then? Dayum.
> 
> I've pretty much lost interest now that BlazBlue's out (and Accent Core Plus, and KOF98:UM, and KOFXII soon).



Much much easier to get a match with a good connection than ps3 for me at least, but there's a looooooooooooooooooooooot of Ryu's and Ken's that do nothing but jump backwards and fireball in the corner. Chasing them down is such a god damn pain in the ass .


----------



## st2012 (Jul 10, 2009)

I love this game but I constantly get destroyed online.


----------



## Shinto (Jul 10, 2009)

Blazblue is an awesome game. I don't see myself making a full switch from SFIV, but I definitely would not mind owning it. I hate the storyline though, but then again, SF's isn't the greatest either.

EDIT: Bloody_Inferno, YOU're the guest?!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 12, 2009)

Shinto said:


> Blazblue is an awesome game. I don't see myself making a full switch from SFIV, but I definitely would not mind owning it. I hate the storyline though, but then again, SF's isn't the greatest either.
> 
> EDIT: Bloody_Inferno, YOU're the guest?!



Yes.


----------



## Shinto (Jul 12, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Yes.


----------



## yingmin (Jul 16, 2009)

Somebody hacked the PC version and figured out how to switch characters' movesets. There's a whole series of the videos on Youtube, but this is the one I found most entertaining:



There's also, for example, Akuma using Dan's moves (which is not nearly as entertaining without Dan's ridiculous yelping) and Gen as Blanka. There seems to be a weird bug that fucks up the faces of characters when moves are swapped, and Sakura here suffers some other interesting side effects:


----------



## MTech (Jul 16, 2009)

^ "invalid parameters"


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 18, 2009)

Anyone else watching the Evo 2k9 live streams? Games include SF4, SF2HDR, SF3: Third Strike, Marvel vs Capcom 2, Guilty Gear XX Accent Core+ and (ahem) Soul Calibur IV. There's also invitation-only tournaments for Blazblue, Tatsunoko vs Capcom and 5v5 SF4 games. There are hundreds of players competing in the SF4 comp, it's awesome watching awesome Fuertes and Vipers and whatnot, and even more awesome watching random online players get destroyed by the pros Here are some live streams, decide which one you'd prefer to watch:

Evo 2009 Live Broadcast
Shoryuken
evochampionship on USTREAM: evochampionship. Video Game Marathon
Whoops! Browser Settings Incompatible


----------



## Shinto (Jul 18, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> Anyone else watching the Evo 2k9 live streams? Games include SF4, SF2HDR, SF3: Third Strike, Marvel vs Capcom 2, Guilty Gear XX Accent Core+ and (ahem) Soul Calibur IV. There's also invitation-only tournaments for Blazblue, Tatsunoko vs Capcom and 5v5 SF4 games. There are hundreds of players competing in the SF4 comp, it's awesome watching awesome Fuertes and Vipers and whatnot, and even more awesome watching random online players get destroyed by the pros Here are some live streams, decide which one you'd prefer to watch:
> 
> Evo 2009 Live Broadcast
> Shoryuken
> ...


I watched this sick Viper rape a Sagat who had no knowledge on how to counter or at least defend the barrage of special combos. It was awesome.


----------



## forelander (Jul 18, 2009)

Can't get anything to stream, but I'm pretty sure I just sure Daigo kick the shit out of someone, unsurprisingly enough.


----------



## Shinto (Jul 18, 2009)

forelander said:


> Can't get anything to stream, but I'm pretty sure I just sure Daigo kick the shit out of someone, unsurprisingly enough.


I only saw the last part of the fight, but apparently Daigo actually had some trouble against this (supposedly) aggressive Chun-Li.


----------



## forelander (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow there are some amazing Rufus players out there...maybe I should pick him up.

First fight in the top 8 finals tomorrow is daigo vs wong. I'm lead to believe that's gonna be intense?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 19, 2009)

Haven't bothered streaming the EVO stuff, which is strange as I'm usually excited about this every year. 

Not surprised that Rufus is still solid, and will probably still be within the next year or so. I'm assuming Justin Wong's still using him? 

And I love how the first matches of every tournament, a lot of the random players all get filtered down by the top players. 

I'm also curious of all the Viper players. No doubt Kensou would be one of them, and assumingly Kindebu as well.


----------



## forelander (Jul 19, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Not surprised that Rufus is still solid, and will probably still be within the next year or so. I'm assuming Justin Wong's still using him?



Yep, Wong's playing him. Just watched marvel vs capcom II, I have no idea what the hell is going on in that crazy game, but Wong came second.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 19, 2009)

forelander said:


> Yep, Wong's playing him. Just watched marvel vs capcom II, I have no idea what the hell is going on in that crazy game, but Wong came second.



some sick shit went down. No matter what game you are playing, a 120 hit combo is serious business..


----------



## forelander (Jul 19, 2009)

SFIV finals are about to start if anyone's interested.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 20, 2009)

Watching right now.. its always nice to see Justin Wong lose, especially to Daigo  It was nice to see him playing Abel tho, he's ma main


----------



## forelander (Jul 20, 2009)

Holy fucking cammy!


----------



## sakeido (Jul 20, 2009)

Very deadly Cammy although honestly I think Dan was at a big disadvantage in that matchup.. probably has very little experience against good Cammys


----------



## forelander (Jul 20, 2009)

Definitely, his shit got all kinds of wrecked .

Wong Daigo rematch in the final!


----------



## sakeido (Jul 20, 2009)

awwww shiiiieeet 
dunno why Ed Ma wasted a match playing Gief... too bad 

edit: BALROG WUT


----------



## forelander (Jul 20, 2009)

Dunno why Wong went Abel again, but we'll see.

Rog zomg!


----------



## sakeido (Jul 20, 2009)

I really want Daigo to win. Wong is a huge tool and I want Daigo's owning of him to continue. Although this hasn't really been ownage this time around..

edit: YEAH DAIGO, FUCK JWONG ahaha


----------



## forelander (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks like your wish has come true. I enjoyed the Rog action though, since I've been maining him. That was a pretty intense final, but Daigo pretty much has an answer for everything.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 20, 2009)

Wasn't that Sanford's Cammy?

I'm actually glad somebody picked her up. There was a lot of skeptics who thought she was trash (Justing Wong ). While I thought the same (I secretly wished that she will develop into a solid contender), I'm glad that she can now impress so well. 

Wong switching often eh? I understand Balrog (being a counter Shoto and all), and Abel was an interesting choice. Same with Ed Ma picking Gief.  But, yeah, Daigo's Ryu is just too solid.   The Japanese really do master just one character to the fullest. 

I'm also curious what happened with Gootecks. 


Sakeido, you use the same username in SRK.com? I've seen the same username, and I'm guessing you're the same person?


----------



## forelander (Jul 20, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Wasn't that Sanford's Cammy?



Yeah and he fucking killed with her, took apart dan from Japan's Ryu like it weren't no thang.


----------



## DDDorian (Jul 20, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I'm also curious what happened with Gootecks.



The streams keep dying on me so I haven't seen anything since just after the 5v5 semis but wasn't there some big drama about Gootecks losing to a Chun Li on a pad and throwing his stick across the room?

EDIT: looked it up, Wong was playing Balrog in the final. No Dhalsim players at all in the final, which is kinda odd considering how many there were.


----------



## forelander (Jul 20, 2009)

DDDorian said:


> The streams keep dying on me so I haven't seen anything since just after the 5v5 semis but wasn't there some big drama about Gootecks losing to a Chun Li on a pad and throwing his stick across the room?



It was a Fei Long on a pad and he won the match, but I'm pretty sure he didn't actually throw anything. The chat on the side of the stream I was watching was nothing but "omg stick throw lol" chan talk, it was ridiculous.

The Street Fighter Blog

Highlights, including Stanford's Cammy and the Daigo Wong final.


----------



## sakeido (Jul 20, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Wasn't that Sanford's Cammy?
> 
> I'm actually glad somebody picked her up. There was a lot of skeptics who thought she was trash (Justing Wong ). While I thought the same (I secretly wished that she will develop into a solid contender), I'm glad that she can now impress so well.
> 
> ...



Yup, that's me. Dunno why I post there though, knowledge people sure but so so much hate 

I had no idea Cammy could do a lot of those things  the counters to all those setups Sanford used were pretty obvious but things were happening so fast, I don't think a non-Marvel player could handle it ahaha
Even still though, Dan really didn't know the matchup. Getting hit by EX spiral arrow and ultra!! for throwing fireballs is a pretty clear indication of that.

This match is also very sick:


The Sanford vs. Puerto Rican Honda match was also really nice, all in all there was some epic SF this weekend.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 20, 2009)

I guess that's why I've never bothered with signing in SRK since 2002. Now considering that 2009 account users are treated like scum, it may be too late for me. Then again Gamefaqs ain't all that better. Better sign up for Dustloop....

Regarding the Dan/Sanford matchup. You've gotta keep account that the Japanese have been playing the arcade version for yonks, yet only a moderate experience with all the console characters = the same experience as the rest of us. Then again, some of the top players do play online though very occasionally, despite not taking it too seriously like arcades. Mago has an XBL account, and he has one of the most ferocious (real) Sagats in the world. Poongko has a PS3 account as well. 

But yay Cammy.


----------



## forelander (Jul 20, 2009)

sakeido said:


> This match is also very sick:
> 
> 
> The Sanford vs. Puerto Rican Honda match was also really nice, all in all there was some epic SF this weekend.




1. That was a fucking amazing Sakura. 

2. That puerto rican lad knew what he was doing with that Honda, even though he didn't win the match it was some very decent play. Hundred hand slap, link, link back into hundred hand slap wtf?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 20, 2009)

You can pretty much link a Normal attack after the tail end of a Tapped Special. Honda's one is ridiculous to a point of near guaranteed stun. 

Remember CvS2 C-Chun-Li's death combo? Same deal. Gotta love it! 





Damn guest mode....


----------



## sakeido (Jul 21, 2009)

forelander said:


> 1. That was a fucking amazing Sakura.
> 
> 2. That puerto rican lad knew what he was doing with that Honda, even though he didn't win the match it was some very decent play. Hundred hand slap, link, link back into hundred hand slap wtf?



off a jump in Honda can do 360 damage of an easy, easy combo.. even more if you can walk in and do some more slaps, 440+ no problem. So sick! He's a powerhouse, been having a lot of fun playing him lately


----------



## Shinto (Jul 22, 2009)

Anyone here willing to coach me a bit? I just started getting my hit confirms down and I need to learn that I can't be crossing up all the time...


----------



## forelander (Jul 23, 2009)

Well you already sound way better than me, who's trying to learn to cross up and block cross ups effectively. My main (Balrog) doesn't have a crossup though so I don't know why I'm bothering, mostly for when I'm in a shoto mood I guess. 

Also working my way through the trials, Ken's 4th and Viper's 3rd trials, wtf who comes up with these?


----------



## Shinto (Jul 23, 2009)

forelander said:


> Well you already sound way better than me, who's trying to learn to cross up and block cross ups effectively. My main (Balrog) doesn't have a crossup though so I don't know why I'm bothering, mostly for when I'm in a shoto mood I guess.
> 
> Also working my way through the trials, Ken's 4th and Viper's 3rd trials, wtf who comes up with these?


If you need help on blocking crossups, we can spar for a bit since crossing up is one of those things I tend to abuse .

Me and apparently a lot of people are also having trouble with those trials.


----------



## forelander (Jul 24, 2009)

I've done all of Ryu's, Rufus', Rog's and Bison's and I'm up to the 5th for a few more. Dunno if I'll ever finish Viper's, Ken's 4th I think I can do but I lose patience too quickly. And on Sagat's 3rd, every time I manage to get the cr.mp x heavy tiger fadc high step kick, the fucking dash goes under him and the kick whiffs every time. It's bullshit I tell you! Bullshit! Pretty much stuck on all the trials requiring a crouching hit cancelled into a dp motion, it's tedious and inconsistent at best. 

Do you have the game on pc?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 24, 2009)

guest mode 

Sagat's Hard Trial 3 is a quasi BnB (bread/butter) combo. It's needed because that's the most damaging way to combo to his Ultra. Practice this because it's worth it. 

When it comes to canceling crouch normals to DP specials, it helps to input Offensive crouch (DF) while the normal sticks out. then finish the motion. 

After the Tiger Uppercut, FADC immediately after the target leaves the ground. Much like speed picking, it's all about precision. Because Sagat's dash is so damn slow, it's actually advantageous. So when you stick the F+Roundhouse in, you're guaranteed to hit. Once you hit, mash the Ultra. This is best done well outside the corner. 

Getting Viper's trials, will take a while and it's understandable. It's easier on a stick (almost Guilty Gear mechanics), but you'll break your thumbs by the time you're done on a pad.  Hell, I can't do all of them them. It took me ages to find out that Rose's Hard Trial 1 3 Crouch Jab to Soul Spark was a LINK! 

A lot of people say Balrog can't handle crossups, but he's got the Turn Around Punch, so use that.


----------



## forelander (Jul 24, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> It's easier on a stick (almost Guilty Gear mechanics), but you'll break your thumbs by the time you're done on a pad.



I have a stick, they're still ridiculous.


----------



## Shinto (Jul 24, 2009)

I don't think I have finished anyone's 5 Hard Trials... I'm close to beating Zangief's, but that's about it.
I have a problem with Ryu's 2nd: I think it works on the same principle (holding DF for c.HP) but I can't get the timing to save my life. It's pissing me off because the rest of his trials look piece of cake...

Like Inferno said, Sagat's 3rd Hard Trial is pretty much BnB... also, it helps me to hold F after the Dash Cancel so I can do the High Step Kick or whatever.

So crouch jab -> Soul Spark = link?
I need to practice that, I've been having some fun using Rose.


----------



## forelander (Jul 24, 2009)

Got Sagat's third trial yay. Ryu's second trial the f.hp -> c.hp link is a killer, but for the rest of it I basically pressed df + hp, df + hp, df - f + hp. Just practice hitting df hp df hp and getting the shoryu cancel and pretty much add an extra df hp to get the shoryu to cancel into the super - just make sure you go through to forward and it should work. Was still a mega pain in the ass though.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 26, 2009)

Shinto said:


> I don't think I have finished anyone's 5 Hard Trials... I'm close to beating Zangief's, but that's about it.
> I have a problem with Ryu's 2nd: I think it works on the same principle (holding DF for c.HP) but I can't get the timing to save my life. It's pissing me off because the rest of his trials look piece of cake...
> 
> Like Inferno said, Sagat's 3rd Hard Trial is pretty much BnB... also, it helps me to hold F after the Dash Cancel so I can do the High Step Kick or whatever.
> ...




Whoops, I actually meant Soul SPIRAL. My mistake. 

And yes, 1 Crouch Jab to Short Spiral is bufferable, 2 Crouch Jabs to Short Spiral is bufferable, but 3 Crouch Jabs = the thrid Jab has to link to the Spiral, then buffer to Super. 

I guess this was Capcom's sly idea to get rid of all that Crouch Short x3 XX Super simplicity.


----------



## forelander (Jul 26, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Whoops, I actually meant Soul SPIRAL. My mistake.
> 
> And yes, 1 Crouch Jab to Short Spiral is bufferable, 2 Crouch Jabs to Short Spiral is bufferable, but 3 Crouch Jabs = the thrid Jab has to link to the Spiral, then buffer to Super.
> 
> I guess this was Capcom's sly idea to get rid of all that Crouch Short x3 XX Super simplicity.



Are you sure you're not just chaining the jabs for some reason when you do 3, rather than linking them? Because I know you can't cancel out of a chained short, only out of a linked short. Rog can do crouch short x 3 xx headbutt juggle ultra, or crouch short x 3 xx rush punch xx super, but only if the last short was linked rather than chained, otherwise the headbutt / rush punch won't come out.


----------



## Shinto (Jul 26, 2009)

I REALLY have trouble doing 3x c.jab > Short Spiral... I want to get to the rest of Rose's trials.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 26, 2009)

forelander said:


> Are you sure you're not just chaining the jabs for some reason when you do 3, rather than linking them? Because I know you can't cancel out of a chained short, only out of a linked short. Rog can do crouch short x 3 xx headbutt juggle ultra, or crouch short x 3 xx rush punch xx super, but only if the last short was linked rather than chained, otherwise the headbutt / rush punch won't come out.


 
I can't remember the specifics but I know it definitely does not work for most of the cast. 

But with Rose, that's definitely the case. 

EG, IIRC Ryu can't just mash 3 Shorts to anything anymore, or even 3 Jabs. That's why his new BnB gets weird like Crouch Short, Jab, Strong XX anything. AFAIK, this is with all Shotos too. 

For Balrog, if it works, that's pretty cool. It should work with the Jabs too, which is even better now that Balrog can just mash Jabs and win from it (best Jabs in the game ). 

I'm a bit out of touch with the recent developments to be quite honest, gotta revise back in SRK....


----------



## forelander (Jul 26, 2009)

I'll have to experiment later on, I'm trying to remember whether Rog can do 3 x short xx rush. I know he can definitely do cr.lp, cr.lp, cr.lk xx headbutt/rush (unless that headbutt is a link rather than a cancel like I thought), I'll have to double check with only crouching low punches. To be honest I don't know a lot about any of it, just that I have to be careful with the timing of Rog's combos otherwise when I go to headbutt I just jump (if I cancel to the cr.lk instead of link, no headbutt will come out) and get face fucked. 

In any case, for the sake of the trial could you do cr.lp, cr.lp, cr.lp, cr.mp xx spiral thing? The link from cr.lp to cr.mp might be easier, and you can cancel the cr.mp into the spiral whatsisface. For the trials you can add extra stuff, as long as the stuff it tells you to do happens in the right order within a combo. Again, something rog can do (cr.lp cr.lp cr.lp cr.mp xx rush punch xx super, it's is first or second hard trial I think) that I dunno if the rest of the cast can do.

EDIT: Just checked, Rog can definitely do 3 x cr.lp xx rush. Couldn't get anything out of Ryu after 3 x cr.lp though. How odd, why would they let some people have that and some not?

Checked out some others, Guile can do 3 x cr.lp xx sonic boom and 3 x cr.lp xx flash kick. This one is weird - Bison can do 3 x cr.lp xx double knee press but not 3 x cr.lp xx psycho crusher, at least that I could do. Didn't try anyone else, but it seems charge characters can do it on some moves.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 28, 2009)

IIRC Balrog's Crouch Short XX Headbutt shouldn't be a link. It should cancel just like his jabs. Ryu's Crouch Jab x3 can't be buffered, but that doesn't matter as the natural reaction would be to link the thrid Jab to a Crouch Strong or even Fierce (XX whatever) anyhow. This is important as Ryu's Crouch Strong has been buffed immensely. 

You bought up the interesting point of adding stuff during trials. Sakura's Hard Trial 2 is an example that immediately comes to mind. I'm pretty sure I added an extra Light normal in between the light links before the DP. Unfortunately in Rose's case, that doesn't work. 

Guile and Bison rely on Jabs a lot. Not much has changed since previous games. I wouldn't worry about ending combos with a Psycho Crusher anyway. That move has been rather neutered.  Stick with Short Scissor Kicks. Even they can be FADCed into Crouch Forward XX another Short Scissor Kick. 

Despite how hard some trials are, they are a great education to the game's system mechanics. As for the specific things we learn from trials:

- Links play a vital role in this game. You can't even just chain a bunch of random light attacks for some characters anymore, where some Shorts are too slow to mash (eg Gouken). However you can now link a Stronger attack to a weaker one, and every character has one or 2 specific links (Normal Trial 5). Hell, the trials show that you can link Blanka's Ultra off a Crouch Foward! 

- Combos and Juggle systems that every character has. C.Viper's Super Jump Cancel stuff (and there's lots of that), certain combos that nitpicks the use of the Ultra and the full Ultra (Cammy, Ken, Sakura and to a lesser extent, Chun-Li), and all the FADC stuff (Ryu, Rufus and Sagat can connect an Ultra off anything they damn want ). On that note, some trials are essential to the character. Akuma's trials involving Far F+Roundhouse (2 spin kick) link to other normals for instance. 

- Some trials are extremely hard.  Everyone knows already, but Gen and Viper's last hard trials take the cake. A Ground Burn Kick, the hell you say?!?!?!  Gen's understandable because you're required to constantly change stances (even for links) to get his maximum potential.


----------



## forelander (Jul 29, 2009)

The point remains that some people can do 3 light attacks and cancel into something whereas some can't, for some reason I can't comprehend. So far most charge characters I've tried have the ability to some degree. 

As for the trials, some are good, some are ridiculous. I have a feeling they got really creative for the characters they liked, and lazy with others. I did all of Dhalsim's hard trials in about 15 minutes because it was a bunch of links basically, but I know the dude is capable of all kinds of teleport/ultra/projectile stretch hit shannanigins that hardly get touched on in the trials. Whereas Viper's sjc or Ryu/Ken/sagat's fadc -> ultra combos are inescapable, as well as having a bunch of tough links in the combo. Ryu's level 5 hard compared to dhalsim's is a prime example.

Ryu's from memory is something like
j.hk, cr.mp, cr.hp, ex tastu, ex shoryu fadc ultra

Dhalism's is
cr.lp, cr.lk, hp or something similar, just a 3 hit link. Zangief is another guy they couldn't seem bothered to come up with anything but links with (and relevant to before, his last trial is 4 x short xx ex green hand)


----------



## Shinto (Jul 29, 2009)

How do you guys do Dhalsim's Bnb (b+MK > Yoga Flame > Super) consistently? I can do the first two, but anything before or after is pretty much impossible for me. I don't main him, but it bugs me that I can instant air-teleport but I can't combo the Yoga Flame into Super...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jul 29, 2009)

Shinto said:


> How do you guys do Dhalsim's Bnb (b+MK > Yoga Flame > Super) consistently? I can do the first two, but anything before or after is pretty much impossible for me. I don't main him, but it bugs me that I can instant air-teleport but I can't combo the Yoga Flame into Super...


 

I had the same problem. That BnB is a pain in the ass to pull off consistently. 

I seem to be most successful with this: tap the B (during B+Foward) get the stick/pad to neutral and quickly do the Yoga flame motion and again neutralise the stick/pad before the Super.


----------



## Shinto (Jul 30, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I had the same problem. That BnB is a pain in the ass to pull off consistently.
> 
> I seem to be most successful with this: tap the B (during B+Foward) get the stick/pad to neutral and quickly do the Yoga flame motion and again neutralise the stick/pad before the Super.


I tried something similar, but I quit after 5 playing 5 matches online (arcade request)... I don't have the patience today.


----------



## forelander (Jul 30, 2009)

I seem to recall there's a shortcut for hcb that starts with b, something like b, df, db, b. You can buffer the start of that with the b + mk, then you just gotta be fast with the super.


----------



## sakeido (Aug 14, 2009)

SBO has happened. All the foreign teams lost - JWong, Marn, Alex Valle and Combofiend all went out first round. Some Vega player went nuts and beat Mago's Sagat and some other highly regarded player. Daigo didn't make top 4. 

Finals came down to Iyo (Dhalsim) and Shiro (Abel) vs. some KOF players. Gosho (Rufus) and somebody else (C.Viper). Rufus & Viper won.


----------



## Shinto (Aug 14, 2009)

What happened to Poongko?


----------



## sakeido (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't think he even qualified. Somebody posted a rough bracket but I didn't see his name on it.


----------



## forelander (Aug 14, 2009)

sakeido said:


> SBO has happened. All the foreign teams lost - JWong, Marn, Alex Valle and Combofiend all went out first round. *Some Vega player went nuts and beat Mago's Sagat and some other highly regarded player.* Daigo didn't make top 4.
> 
> Finals came down to Iyo (Dhalsim) and Shiro (Abel) vs. some KOF players. Gosho (Rufus) and somebody else (C.Viper). Rufus & Viper won.



Any vids of that?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 14, 2009)

This usually happens in SBO every now and then. A low tier underdog comes in and rips everybody apart. Remember the year in CvS2 where Keniichi tore everyone a new one with A-Geese, Rock, Rolento?  That was when Kindebu's team one where he was unknown at the time. 

I'm curious who the Viper player was, is wasn't Kaqn wasn't it?

And I'm glad Shiro and Iyo came second. Shiro has the best Abel on the planet.


----------



## forelander (Aug 15, 2009)

After a stint maining Balrog and messing about with Ryu as a second, I decide I wanna give Viper another shot. I figured the best way to start would be with her trials, then I remembered why I gave up on her . I'm a bit more determined this time, but hard trial 3 makes me cry. I've tried it a bunch of different ways but it just ain't happening. Even with my appalling execution and familiarty with her, I've destroyed a few people online already, so the pay off seems like it'll be worth it eventually.


----------



## sakeido (Aug 18, 2009)

Viper dies too fast for me  She does crazy damage and is probably the best character in the game for stunning people.. but I can't really play as anyone with less than average hp. I'm too used to playing Abel, where I've got more hp than normal and he still does big damage.. especially if you are within arm's reach and can start tornado throwing your opponent. Plus his ultra is sick, so strong and easy to land.


----------



## forelander (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah it's a little discouraging to completely own a sagat or gief then get TU->fadc->f.RH-> ultra'd or gief ultra'd and all of a sudden be dead. Her hit and miss ultra can also be ridiculously frustrating. She has so much potential though, once I can get her execution down and begin to worry about the rest of it (FFF->ex seismo-> sjc -> burning kick -> ultra here I come....in about a year and a half). Her mix up seems ridiculously good though, once someone is down they have no idea what I'm gonna do, people are afraid to walk for fear of seismo's and afraid to jump for fear of seismo feint AA TK. Hell they're even afraid to stand up for fear of no-idea-what-side-it's-gonna-be-on-crossup-burning kick-that-will-even-fuck-mashed-dp-wakeups. 

After all that though, it's still easy to lose if you fuck up, which is why I gave up on her originally. Abel's ultra can kill viper from 50%  And if Akuma lands demon...well. I don't even wanna talk about that.


----------



## forelander (Aug 23, 2009)

Modded my FS3 with sanwa buttons and a sanwa stick. Talk about a square peg in a round hole, holy fuck what a mission.


----------



## Shinto (Aug 25, 2009)

So I finally decided to learn a few moves with Viper and after many, many months of trying, nailed Seismo > SJC > BK > Ultra (in the corner).
I still can't do Hard Trial 2 though, and I heard people on SRK saying to use HP TK which seems to come out faster than the other TKs.


----------



## forelander (Aug 25, 2009)

Shinto said:


> So I finally decided to learn a few moves with Viper and after many, many months of trying, nailed Seismo > SJC > BK > Ultra (in the corner).
> I still can't do Hard Trial 2 though, and I heard people on SRK saying to use HP TK which seems to come out faster than the other TKs.



I've been trying to learn fierce feint fierce and a similar thing applies to that trial. 

I do

c.HP (hold) -> QCB -> negative edge HP -> LP+MP for the feint. Negative edging the TK makes life a lot easier and helps prevent random EX knuckles. If you use this method and get ex it usually means you didn't negative edge properly. The speed for the feint this way isn't too bad at all, whereas the other way seems ridiculous. 

To get the ultra after the feint, mash ultra like you've never mashed ultra before. Can't remember the exact timing but I'd start as soon as I'd finished the TK motion. You think trial 2 is hard, wait til trial 3. I still can't do it. If you can do FFF ex seismo, you can do trial 5 to complete trial 3 I think (cr.HP, HP TK feint, cr. HP x ex seismo x sjc x BK -> ultra)


----------



## sakeido (Sep 16, 2009)

To land Viper's ultra, the other guy needs to be about level with her boobs. Its way easier on some characters, on Sagat and Seth the window is way bigger than it is with Ryu/Ken/Akuma

In other news, I put together an HD recording setup using an old computer so that we can start recording the local ranbats.. in the mean time I've been using it to record some of my own matches.
Here's me Abel against my brother's Vega. just skip to 1:50  1 frame links, no big deal haha


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 17, 2009)

Props on the solid Abel dude.


----------



## Shinto (Sep 18, 2009)

A lot better than my Abel. For example, I always use c.HP instead of s.HP to combo into CoD, and my execution sucks so I tend to mess up FADC CoD sometimes.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 18, 2009)

I mess up the FADC a lot too.. at a tournament on Wednesday, I think I missed it about half the time I tried it. Got eliminated after getting the F+MK, standing fierce, change of direction FADC to... nothing. Really needed the ultra there!
There is a decent sized window after the FADC to do the elbow, but the window changes depending on how far away you were when you started CoD. Then the window to hit them with ultra changes from character to character  its one of the toughest ultra setups to do consistently IMO


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 29, 2009)

For those who don't know yet, some new surprises:












And some new talent:






No this is not DLC, it's a stand alone game: Super rolleyes Street Fighter 4.


----------



## DDDorian (Sep 29, 2009)

For reference, this is the "leaked" rumour list of stuff added to SSFIV from a few days back. It's supposed to have come from a reputable source, and quite a bit of it has been confirmed so far, so...



> * The previously leaked characters are all said to be in the game. Dee Jay, T. Hawk, Dudley, Ibuki, Makoto, Adon, Cody and Guy. The new characters are rumored to be:
> o Hakan - An Arabic grappler obsessed with oil.
> o Juri - Evil Asian girl fighter working for Seth.
> * All characters will have two Ultras. They will both be available at one time, not selectable like with Third Strike's Super Arts. The commands to execute your Ultras do not overlap.
> ...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 29, 2009)

All sounding good so far. 

EDIT: Hopefully, Gen gets his chains back too.


----------



## forelander (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm wet.


----------



## forelander (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Shinto (Sep 30, 2009)

Juri's ultra seems longer than Abel's.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 30, 2009)

Shinto said:


> Juri's ultra seems longer than Abel's.



hers is pretty damn long. Abel's is pretty bad but the longest and most annoying ultra in the game is Seth's, followed closely by Chun and Bison's.


----------



## forelander (Apr 5, 2010)

Any SSF4 love? 

Also I finished all viper's hard trials.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 6, 2010)

One sided game is one sided. I tried this game and lost on the easiest difficulty. My blocks didn't work, and my attacks didn't either. Forget doing combos if you are new. You can't.


----------



## Shinto (Apr 6, 2010)

forelander said:


> Any SSF4 love?
> 
> Also I finished all viper's hard trials.


Me too. 
I want to go for plat now but Time Attack/Survival is boring and pointless.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 6, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> One sided game is one sided. I tried this game and lost on the easiest difficulty. My blocks didn't work, and my attacks didn't either. Forget doing combos if you are new. You can't.


Its not really proper to call a game one-sided cause you're not familiar with the mechanics of it. Blocking is pretty easy. Press the opposite direction of your opponent before they hit you. Hit them when they're about to hit you.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 6, 2010)

Metal Ken said:


> Its not really proper to call a game one-sided cause you're not familiar with the mechanics of it. Blocking is pretty easy. Press the opposite direction of your opponent before they hit you. Hit them when they're about to hit you.



I must admit that I'm biased. I love MK, but I've never been much of a fighting fan. I wanted to like this game, but after playing for a day and trying to get everything down, I gave up. Totally unforgiving with a huge learning curve if you have no SF experience. Doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 6, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> I must admit that I'm biased. I love MK, but I've never been much of a fighting fan. I wanted to like this game, but after playing for a day and trying to get everything down, I gave up. Totally unforgiving with a huge learning curve if you have no SF experience. Doesn't make much sense to me.


 
Yeah it's different strokes for different folks. Fighting games are the only kind of game where a walkthrough is necessary if not mandatory to truly understand and get better at the game. 

Super Turbo for instance, while at first glance may seem very primitive hides a whole lot of gaming experience with it's deep mechanics. It's still reverened as one of the best fighting games to this day. Hell, when SF4 came out, a lot of players were immediately comparing it to ST. 

MK was fun up until Ultimate MK3 (IMO the best in the entire series followed by MK2 second). Everything after that just paled in comparison. This coming from a Street Fighter guy who prefer that kind of mechanics of MKs. 

Unfortunately, I've stopped playing both this and Blazblue altogether. 
But that's ok, now with Super SF4 and BB Continuum Shift coming, I'll rekindle my fighting game spirit again!


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 7, 2010)

I thought UMK3 was a great game. Marvel vs capcom is pretty cool too.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 7, 2010)

Just noticed the Super Street Fighter IV rumors list..

Guile getting the Sonic Hurricane makes me happy. 
Adding Ibuki and Dudley would be so awesome.


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 7, 2010)

That list is ages old but it turned out to be almost 100% accurate. Dudley's voice is kinda lame but his Freddy Mercury costume is pimp. Dan and Blanka got each other's costumes as alts which is pretty neat. Hakan is weird as shit, like Wario on crack or something.


----------



## forelander (Apr 7, 2010)

Metal Ken said:


> Just noticed the Super Street Fighter IV rumors list..
> 
> Guile getting the Sonic Hurricane makes me happy.
> Adding Ibuki and Dudley would be so awesome.



Ibuki, Dudley and Makoto from 3S are in, as are Cody, Guy and Adon from Alpha, Deejay and THawk, as well as two new guys, Juri and Hakan. 

Dunno how I feel about Hakan. Ibuki looks fun as shit though, as does Dudley. 

Also, wtf is with the almost every new ultra involving spinning? Especially Akuma's, they took that whole vortex thing a little too far.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 7, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> I thought UMK3 was a great game. Marvel vs capcom is pretty cool too.


 
UMK3 was the last good game in the series... best in the entire series too. Great combos/infinites. It was almost akin to Xmen Vs Street Fighter. 



DDDorian said:


> That list is ages old but it turned out to be almost 100% accurate. Dudley's voice is kinda lame but his Freddy Mercury costume is pimp. Dan and Blanka got each other's costumes as alts which is pretty neat. Hakan is weird as shit, like Wario on crack or something.


 
It was great that the rumours ended up accurate. I'll be playing this in the next few weeks so I'm looking forward to this. 

Speaking of which, I haven't checked SRK in ages so I'm a bit out of the loop with the actual changes...


----------



## forelander (Apr 8, 2010)

Which character do you play? I've been keeping up with most of the stuff. The main ones are Sagat's been nerfed in damage and health (but gets the only new special in the game wtf), and his st lk can't be canceled anymore. Trade dp ultras are gone for pretty much every one. Almost everyone's damage, specifically ultra damage has been nerfed. There's a bunch of other character specific stuff, eg. Akuma can't link into st rh anymore, ryu's fierce and maybe strong dp's are two hits instead of one and a bunch of other stuff. Oh and gen doesn't get chains, and they took mk xx hands > mk xx hands out, and nerfed his Oga. Coz Gen's bullshit was totally op : \


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 8, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> UMK3 was the last good game in the series... best in the entire series too. Great combos/infinites. It was almost akin to Xmen Vs Street Fighter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just thinking about UMK3 makes me wanna go spam sheva's air attack on people.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 8, 2010)

forelander said:


> Which character do you play? I've been keeping up with most of the stuff. The main ones are Sagat's been nerfed in damage and health (but gets the only new special in the game wtf), and his st lk can't be canceled anymore. Trade dp ultras are gone for pretty much every one. Almost everyone's damage, specifically ultra damage has been nerfed. There's a bunch of other character specific stuff, eg. Akuma can't link into st rh anymore, ryu's fierce and maybe strong dp's are two hits instead of one and a bunch of other stuff. Oh and gen doesn't get chains, and they took mk xx hands > mk xx hands out, and nerfed his Oga. Coz Gen's bullshit was totally op : \




I pick Ryu....  

Interesting changes. So does that mean matches will last longer now? Akuma's big link combos are long gone eh, those were kinda fun. Sagat's Stand Short XX whatever was just evil. I'm glad they got rid of that actually.


----------



## Shinto (Apr 8, 2010)

St RH combo isn't completely gone, just much harder to perform.


----------



## forelander (Apr 9, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I pick Ryu....
> 
> Interesting changes. So does that mean matches will last longer now? Akuma's big link combos are long gone eh, those were kinda fun. Sagat's Stand Short XX whatever was just evil. I'm glad they got rid of that actually.



Yeah, matches should end up longer now. Akuma's loop's gone, but he's still got everything else. Ryu's also lost the ability to throw a super out while another hadouken is still on screen.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 9, 2010)

> his st lk can't be canceled anymore



Wait, are we talking about stock Stand Stort XX whatever or Kara Cancel F+Short XX whatever? Forgot in game stuff, but I remember both being ridiculously good.


----------



## forelander (Apr 9, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Wait, are we talking about stock Stand Stort XX whatever or Kara Cancel F+Short XX whatever? Forgot in game stuff, but I remember both being ridiculously good.



Stand short xx whatever.

His kara's are still intact I'm fairly sure.


----------



## Shinto (Apr 26, 2010)

Kinda NSFW.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 1, 2010)

For the fanboys:

Street Fighter | Cracked.com

Due to financial difficulties (namely Japan) I still don't have Super Street Fighter 4, nor oddly enough didn't even bother playing SSF4 in Japan at all. Talk about being out of the loop.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 30, 2011)

Though it's old news, but I think now is a good time to bump this:

Super Street Fighter IV Arcade Edition. 

Yeah year versions versions etc etc. Though to be fair, Yoshinori Ono would have thought that adding new characters as DLC would completely unbalance the existing game. So instead this new edition will be released, not only with the new additional cast, but also more tweaks and new EX moves to the existing characters. 

So far, Yun and Yang are in the game:







And one of the more cooler additions to the series Satsu Hadou Ryu (Evil Ryu)







And a new form for Akuma in the name of Oni (secret boss).





Badass.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 21, 2011)

Plenty more info on Super SFIV AC right here:

Everything you wanted to know about Super SFIV Arcade Edition, but maybe didn't ask.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 7, 2011)

for a reminder to those who still play the game, because SSF4 AC DLC is now available today! 

Anybody else looking forward to getting this or am I the only one left?


----------



## Shinto (Jun 8, 2011)

I am, but I'm on vacation for two months and away from my PS3. lol


----------



## Kwirk (Jun 12, 2011)

All I play is SSFIV. Someone add me on PSN. w0lvsauce


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 16, 2011)

Desk exhibition combos for Yun, Yang and Satsu Ryu. 

YouTube - &#x202a;SSFIVAE: Evil Ryu Combo Video /


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 19, 2011)

^ Whoops, that was just Satsu Ryu only. 

Here's Yun and Yang:


----------

